# Nissan 2017 Versa Note only goes to ch.214



## Dcm210 (Jan 17, 2009)

Anyway to get higher amount of channels? I know some are streaming online only.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Have you checked their website? I believe 214 is the highest you can go in a car with a SiriusXM radio.

My old SkyFy XM radio goes higher (more sports channels).


----------



## Dcm210 (Jan 17, 2009)

trh said:


> Have you checked their website? I believe 214 is the highest you can go in a car with a SiriusXM radio.
> 
> My old SkyFy XM radio goes higher (more sports channels).


Damn,that's a shame. I honestly thought if it has a channel number,there's gotta be a way to get those channels. I made a post about this on Reddit and somebody said their 2016 Dodge vehicle goes up to 450


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

While his goes up to the mid-400s, there are a lot of blank channels above 220.

The biggest difference is in the sports packages. Most of the music channels are the same. 

With my XM radio, I get every MLB or NHL game. With SiriusXM in a Ford, I only get a few MLB channels and 2-3 NHL channels.

But just go to the SiriusXM web site. Under channel guides, enter your vehicle year, make and model. You can then see all the channels you can get.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I have a 2018 Murano and have channels in the 300’s and 400’s. The package I have is Select.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

The TS should go to their account and review their package and channels. If there should be more channels, a radio refresh might help.


----------

